

Weekend project - kicker.io - bcardarella
http://kicker.io

======
bcardarella
Very simple app, more of an excuse to play with a particular tech stack than
anything (Heroku, Redis, MongoMapper, Sinatra and running multiple threads on
Heroku)

There is a demo video on the site which does a good job of explaining the app.
Please feel free to leave comments.

It's a complete code spike, so YMMV on the stability. If there is enough
interest I'll put some time into making it better.

------
cmaxwell
I wonder if there is anything malicious I can do with this... :-)

------
cmaxwell
I still don't get it....why would I want to do this?

~~~
bcardarella
It would be better if I had a usecase. It's basically a callback app. As long
as you have a HTTP endpoint that responds to GET you can hit that endpoint at
any time over Twitter.

~~~
cmaxwell
Or I could just kick off the HTTP endpoint with a browser favorite (even on
mobile)

~~~
bcardarella
where is the fun in that? :D

This was basically a fun app to hack on for the weekend, throwing it out
there.

